# Do you think there is a problem in this puppy left eye ?



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

She was born on sep 14, 2009. I know some times puppies eyes are not in focus but it looks weird to me.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

I really know nothing and am not very experienced with vizslas and dogs in general. I enlarged each picture and I have to say there does seem to be something off with the left eye. What does the vet say?


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Lisa

Thank you for your answer, This is a puppy that I'm suppose to pick up tommorow from a family in Iowa (four and a half hours drive..) I got an update pictures from them yesterday, and I immediatly wrote them back asking about the eye.
I am still waiting for a respond.

I have such a bad luck, first from a breeder in Oklahoma and now with this family :-[


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Tali, 
Hmm... that's unusual.
In the first picture the eyelid seems swollen and she looks sort of cross eyed, but in the second pic she looks fine.
Maybe she was rough housing with her litter mates?

Is this puppy coming from a breeder?

Hang in there, you'll get it worked out. I would personally wait to hear from them and see what they say about the eye. Also, I know this is a stretch, if you want the pup ask them if they have a health guarantee. Most breeders do. Maybe you can look at the pup when you get there and make a decision then and there.... just don't get too caught up in her cuteness, it'll be tough, but you will have to resist ;D 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

For all you know the pup could have got some dust in the eye just before the picture was taken and was rubbing the eye.


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

All good - the eye is fine 

Tomorrow I am getting my new first Vizsla . Her name is *Jemma* 

Thank you Lisa and Kian's owner, for the kind words at a stressful time.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

adorable....now, final last words.

*[glow=red,2,300]GOOD LUCK![/glow]* ;D


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

my dog tobi has a big black thing growing on his right eye, would any of you care to chip in for charity for his eye surgery, we can't afford it at the moment and i'm worried


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you ;D


----------

